# Brand New Range Rover Sport, Winter Protection



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

This brand new Range Rover Sport was booked in for a simple yet important winter sealant option that I offer. Upon arrival the vehicle wasn't too dirty. Lower sections had minimal dirt, a few tiny tar spots here and there. A full wash was carried out. The owner had some trim colour coded at a local bodyshop in his area and decided it would be a wise idea to have the Range Rover sealed once the paint had settled down.

Wheels were in very good condition. Auto Finesse Iron Out and Citrus Power were used with a variety of soft brushes inside and out with also the calipers being dealt with.










Inner arches and door shuts also received a variety of brushes and Citrus Power used to remove dirt.










The lower half of the Range Rover received Citrus Power, Iron Out and a diluted tar remover as I didn't want the solution too harsh on a brand new car. Once these products were left to dwell and jet washed off. A PH Neutral snow foam was applied twice and left to dwell while all the badges, window seams and grills were tackled with more soft brushes.



















Snow foam then jet washed off and shampoo'd with Auto Finese Lather, micro fibre wash mitt via the usual two bucket method. After a rinse off with an open hose and pat dried with deep pile microfibre drying towels the Sport was moved into the garage for sealant and the interior to be tidied up.



















Nice piece of Italian exotica hiding in the background. 










The winter sealant chosen was Sonax's Hybrid NPT sealant. I've been trying this out on a few cars now and with the storms we had not so long ago along with the general bad weather this sealant has been absolutely awesome. Without using acidic products once applied this should last around 5/6 months.

You can use this product on all plastic trim, glass and wheels aswell as paintwork so a great all round option to consider if you want to buy something with ease of use for a variety of surfaces. On glass at around 30mph+ rain beads off the windscreen (and other glass) and driving at around 70mph in full rain for a 20 minute journey on a dual carriageway I used my wipers twice - no joke!

When jet washing the test vehicles water refuses to sit on the surface and runs off in all directions. Even Snow foam wouldn't sit on it for long. I've been really impressed with this as a winter sealant and knew this was a great way to go on the Range Rover. The Sonax also gives a nice glass like finish on silvers, some nice flake popping through and the same with some gloss and lovely reflections on darker colours like greys through to blacks. Regarding using for plastic trim, it deepened the colour without that cheap glossy finish like you'd see on inferior products, and the beading is insane as it is on paint. Using it on alloy wheels, brake dust and traffic film on daily driven cars didn't seem to stick half as much. It's a 10/10 product for me.

Application is very straight forward, apply to a dry panel, work in overlapping motions with only a small amount of product used, until it looks clear. Leave to cure for around 2 minutes, then buff off with a number of microfibre towels, then move onto the next panel. I would recommend a final wipe with a couple more microfibres to avoid any parts that may have been missed, and to avoid any streaking.

Auto Finesse Spritz was used onto the interior panels with a homemade tyre dressing applied to tyres after sealant was removed.

Interior.









Here's some finished shots.
































































All grills and vents were sealed individually, well worth the extra time spent!










The Range Rover was then brought outside for a final check and better pictures.





































Thanks for reading.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work, it looks stunning! 

Not only have I just taken delivery of the Sonax NPT, but my Father-In-Law has a Chile Red one of these coming in Feb so this is the perfect thread for me! I now know I'll be using it on that!

Really lovely car these, nice job!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

This is the thread you needed to see then haha cheers!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome work, stunning car!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Cracking work. Lots of silver cars being showcased recently - I'm loving it.

Any chance of seeing some pics of the hidden Italian beauty?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It came out from under it's colour for me to check it out, but I didn't get any snaps - pre 360 model though


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

top draw , looks lovely chap and id love to clean one of these :argie:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

stunning work and car :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job and great car.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great, I can't wait for mine to arrive in March! :argie:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work. Liking the new Rangey 👍


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Stunning work! Cheers for the advice on the Sonax!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning car and great detail


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Looks great, I can't wait for mine to arrive in March! :argie:


I think they are leagues infront of the original one! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

luke w said:


> Stunning work! Cheers for the advice on the Sonax!


No worries - it is a cracking product!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful car! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## AAH (Nov 20, 2013)

*Quality Work*

Daryl came and spent the day detailing and sealing the paintwork on my RRS which at the time was only a couple of weeks old and required some protection against the elements.

I found Daryl's website after an enquiry on DW about Detailing services available in Essex, specifically a service which could come to my home. His experience and product knowledge was particularly refreshing as i imagine it's very easy to stick with products you are 'happy' with rather than trying and testing new ones.

Allowing a relative stranger loose on your new vehicle is a real leap of faith but fortunately I couldn't have been more impressed with his reliability and professionalism and wouldn't hesitate to recommend him.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shine on the silver beautiful machine like them better than previous years.


----------



## Albert81 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

diesel x said:


> Nice shine on the silver beautiful machine like them better than previous years.


Cheers Diesel, Sonax does work nicely on that paint.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have you used Sonax PNS? Is there any real differences comparing this? How much harder it is to apply?


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice work!
A Range Rover Sport will definitely be in my garage when I win the lottery!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Hi, I haven't used PNS but if it's anything like NPT and the Brilliant Shine QD it should be pretty damn good!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning work on a major set of wheels.:thumb:

Thanks for sharing, awesome Offset:thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is Fresh! Love this!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks very well cleaned up. nice job


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work as always.

The new Style RRS is appealing


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

^ Best look by far!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------

